# Parker Mountain Sage Grouse Flush Counts



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

*Parker Mountain Flush Counts UPDATE*

Dear Sage Grouse Enthusiasts,

Once again The Utah Chukar & Wildlife and its members will be helping with the Parker Mountain Sage Grouse flush counts.

*The Dates*: July 30th-31st 2010 (Fri-Sat)

*When*: No running of dogs in experimental areas is allowed the day before the counts (Friday) but there are plenty of other areas to run dogs and get into birds. Friday night a dinner will be served by USU, our gracious hosts, at approximately 7:00pm.

Experimental plots will be run Saturday morning, at approximately 7:00 am, all at the same time. There may be additional Grad Student plots to run thereafter.

*What*: You will need a truck/wheeler to get to plot sites, and a single dog to run the plot. It is also extremely beneficial that one have his/her Garmin Astro fully charged and ready to use for the experiments. You will be counceled on GPS transect usage and a plot will be downloaded into your GPS the night before running. You will need to bring your own water, food, gasoline, and otherwise. Camping conditions are primitive, and it can be rocky and rough; it can get cold and rain at any time, bring rain gear!

Please be respectful and arrive as early as possible Friday evening to enjoy your meal and so you don't upset dogs and guests by arriving extremely late Friday night.

*Where*: Parker Mountain is located in Central Utah, near Loa, UT. Please find the attached/enclosed map of the NEW CAMP SITE. Basically it is just 1 mile north of the old campsite; it will be marked, and you'll see plenty of dogs, trailers, etc.

Please RSVP [email protected] so that USU can plan the dinner accordingly, and if you have any last minute questions, comments, or concerns.

Thanks,

The UCWF


----------



## Blanding_Boy (Nov 21, 2007)

This sounds like a poor excuse for a bunch of red neck bird guys to run there dogs, can't believe they let them get away with this.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze, I thought it was a bunch of pony-tailed college hippie freaks from USU with Pomeranians. 

Caleb, if I knew it was gonna be a bunch of ******** with their dogs, I'd a signed up.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> This sounds like a poor excuse for a bunch of red neck bird guys to run there dogs, can't believe they let them get away with this.


Your a genius! Keep the great posts coming!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Sounds like your a poor excuse of an outdoorsman if you can't see past your own ignorance to see the valuable information these counts provide.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I can use a Pomeranian to hunt with?!

Can we shoot the dog when we are done?

Zim, thank you for posting this kind of information on the forum. I wish that I was able to participate more often in things like this. Hopefully members that have a bit of time will be able to help out. Sounds like a great opportunity to run the dogs, and see some great country too.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

OK is anyone traveling through Cedar City on the way back from the Flush Count this weeked. If so please give me a "call"!!!!

I need to get some birds to Highland in Cedar City and I figured it would be a good time to do it! 435-630-4081


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Blanding_Boy said:


> This sounds like a poor excuse for a bunch of red neck bird guys to run there dogs, can't believe they let them get away with this.


 Hmmm... did you get denied for your guide lic. and now your all bum hurt!!!!! :O•-:


----------

